# Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?



## Seneca (18. Oktober 2015)

Für mich geht es in den nächsten Tagen in den Urlaub nach Mallorca.
Dort möchte ich auch Angeln vom Ufer aus angeln (kein Big Game etc.) und den Fang, wenn möglich, im Ferienappartment auch zubereiten.

Ich möchte dabei nur die Fische entnehmen, bei denen ich mir hundert Prozent sicher bin, dass sie nicht giftig oder geschützt sind.

Folgende Fische kenne ich und würde ich mitnehmen:

- Wolfsbarsch
- Dorade (Goldbrasse)
- Barrakuda
- Hornhecht
- Meeräsche


Lasst uns die Liste erweitern:



Welche Fischarten habt ihr schon gefangen und zubereitet und könnt ihr weiterempfehlen?
Vor allem die vielen Meerbrassenarten sind ja interessant.
Welche davon sind zu empfehlen?
Von welchen Fischen sollte man die Finger lassen?

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Von welchen Fischen sollte man die Finger lassen?


Von Meeräschen und Obladas ausm Hafen.

Also mal ganz pauschal, denn alle Fische aufzuzählen ist mir zu umständlich: im Mittelmeer hast du kein Problem mit Fischen die giftig sind wenn du sie ist. Es gibt die giftigen Petermännchen und Drachenköpfe, die beide sehr gute Speisefische sind, aber Giftstacheln haben.

Ich kann dir jetzt mal als grobe Orientierung mein Album hier ausm AB geben. Da sind viele verschiedene Arten drin und die sind auch alle Speisefische. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6029


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

guter hinweis von scorp. zur vertiefung lesen 
Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer


ansonsten glaube ich eher, dass du mehr probleme haben wirst fisch zu fangen als die zu sortieren.

conger und muränen auf grund könnten dir noch ärger machen, muränenzähne jedenfalls.
ich hab aber kein kenn von mallorca, mime schon.

ist eh alles schlecht zu sagen, wenn die methode nicht klar ist.


für 10 tage und sicher fisch gibts immer noch irgendwo einen mercado :m


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



Jose schrieb:


> guter hinweis von scorp. zur vertiefung lesen
> Giftige Fische in Nord-und Ostsee und Mittelmeer
> 
> ansonsten glaube ich eher, dass du mehr probleme haben wirst fisch zu fangen als die zu sortieren.
> ...





Herbert, da gebe ich dir recht. Beim biss einer muräne, kann durch die schleimhaut eine vergiftung auftreten. Beim conger treten andere probleme auf, dieser meeraal ist ja ein kämpfer und gelandet, je nach größe, wird er z.b. im boot sich stellen und fauchen wie eine katze und den angler angreifen, förmlich zuschnappen. Dieses habe ich mehrmals erlebt - eine waidmännischen töten sind träume.







http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=57162


Fischer in dalamtien haben früher, wenn sie einen conger an den langleinen gefangen hatten, mit einem knüppel (ruder) das rückgrat gebrochen, noch im wasser. Dann haben sie ihn ins boot geholt. - da war er nicht mehr wild.
Ich spreche von großen fischen, wobei wie du es erwähnst, der fang kapitaler fische, größere probleme bereitet.

Und was bordie: scorp10n77 erwähnt, daß man die finger von meeräschen lasssen soll im hafen, da hat er recht, wobei es natürlich auf den hafen ankommt, denn diese fische sind ja inzwischen allesfresser geworden. Beim tauchen habe ich sie beobachtet, wie sie den dreck aus den kanalrohren gefressen haben - war ein hot spot für einheimische angler, die diese dann an den kleinen fressbuden verkauften für die turisten. In venedig - habe ich sie aus dem wohnzimmer fenster gefangen - da schwimmen sie in den kanälen und fressen alle scheixxe.
Wobei die meeräsche - bei guter wasserqualität - eine guter speisefisch ist.


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Kugelfischarten aus, die über den Suez-Kanal zugewandert sind. Die sind ja alle kreuzgefährlich giftig, tödlich giftig. Hatte da schon mal wer damit zu tun? Im östlichen Mittelmeer sollen sie ja bereits ein echtes Problem darstellen.


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Wenn Du Lust auf einen kleinen halluzinogenen Horrortrip hast, dann kannst Du Dir auch ein paar Goldstriemen angeln. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldstrieme

Hatte davon mal als kleiner Jung ein paar auf Malle gefangen. Der Kellner des nahe liegenden Restaurants meinte, man könne ihn gut essen. Naja, geschmacklich war der nicht wirklich top, aber Gott sei Dank ist er mir nicht schlecht bekommen.. nochmal Glück gehabt. ^^


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

@ Andal - im östlichen mittelmeer treten die tropischen kugelfische des öfteren auf - auf malle findest du sie mehr in den geschäften als souvenir bzw. die größeren als lampen.
 Ich hatte sie noch nicht an der angel - ich glaube du fängst auf malle schneller ein bikini.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Mit den Goldstriemen erzähl mal nicht so einen Mist. Die kannste essen ohne dass du danach nen Trip kriegst, aber sind wie die Meeräschen. 

Der Hasekopfkugelfisch breitet sich allerdings recht zügig aus. Guck ihn dir einmal an. Weiß von meinem Tackledealer in Spanien dass einer seiner Freunde bereits einen bei uns in der Nähe gefangen hat. In der Hafenmeisterei hängt ebenfalls eine Informationstafel die vor ihm warnt und um Meldung bittet. Aber wirst du eher nicht fangen, der ist jedoch stark giftig.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

gelbstriemen hab ich überlebt
austern arcachon hab ich überlebt
petermännchen hab ich überlebt
drachenköpfe hab ich überlebt

auch driss. sterb ich also ganz gewöhnlich ...

wenn du nächtens gehst mit geparkter grundangel, dann  wärs was für'n rascasse, drachenkopf also, conger oder muräne.
alles lecker, aber wie heiße herdplatte.

ich denk aber, du kriegst eh nix. adhocwunschangelei eben.
aber überrasch uns mit z.b. oberschenkelstarkem conger #6

buen pesca



aber solltest du wirklich ehrgeiz zeigen und 'den fisch' an sich  für die küche wollen, dann geh auf rougets, rote meerbarben, Mullus barbatus. leckerstest - ich hab aber keine an den haken gekriegt als "grobmotoriker".

für rougets lass ich sogar den wolfsbarsch liegen.

träume.........


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Wenn es in meinem Lieblings-Restaurant fritura de peix gibt, also frittierten Fisch...die Rougets sind mit Abstand die besten! Habe aber bisher erst einen gefangen. Ich angeln ja eher auf größere Gesellen |supergri


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mit den Goldstriemen erzähl mal nicht so einen Mist. Die kannste essen ohne dass du danach nen Trip kriegst, aber sind wie die Meeräschen.



Hey, habe mir das ja nicht ausgedacht.
Solange keine Caulerpa taxifolia in der Nähe sind, die die essen könnten, ist es auch kein Problem Goldstriemen zu verzehren, aber wenn der OP schon explizit nach giftigen Fischen fragt, finde ich die Info zu den Algen und den sie fressenden Fische nicht unerheblich.


----------



## Sledge (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Moin.
Fische die im Hafenbecken gefangen werden (z.B.Meeräschen, Goldstriemen, Meerbrassen) sollte man nicht essen!
Klar werden die von Anglern an die Restaurants rund um den Hafen verkauft, das Personal geht sogar bei den Anglern nach Fisch fragen. Der Touri weiß ja nicht woher der Fisch kommt.
Viele Leute wohnen auf ihren Booten im Hafen und pumpen ihr WC nach jedem "Gang" ab, das kennen die Fische dort und ...
Dazu knabbern sie gerne die Algen von den Schiffrümpfen, wobei sie natürlich auch ne gute Portion Antifouling abkriegen.
Hafenbecken sind meist stark belastet, Schleifstaub, Antifouling, Reinigungsmittel, Motoröle, WC-Inhalte usw.
Die Fische nicht selber essen, lieber an die Restaurants verticken und dafür Veterano kaufen.

#h


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Mich wundern die Warnungen vor Hafenbeckenfischen hier ein wenig. 
Gilt das bei euch auch für z.B. den Hamburger Hafen oder die Kieler Hörn oder sind die Hafenbecken im Mittelmeerraum besonders verdreckt?


----------



## Sledge (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, fische dort nicht. Wird aber wohl stellenweise auch gut belastet sein, würde ich denken, geht ja nicht anders. Dazu die Altlasten der Elbe, die bei Hochwasser dort ankommen...#c|kopfkrat!
Aber wenn man danach geht, dürfte man ja nix mehr essen.

Die kleinen Häfen auf Malle sind jedenfalls so, wie beschrieben, daher heißen sie dort auch Kacxfische:q.
Das Wasser ist meist glasklar, und du kannst bei 4m Tiefe nen Euro auf´m Grund sehen. Wenn du dann mal beobachtet hast, wie der Nachbar "abpumpt" , magst du den Fisch nicht mehr essen, glaub mir...:q 
Das sind aber meist abgeschlossene Becken mit einer kleinen Ausfahrt, ohne  Stömung. Was da reinfällt bleibt auch da. 

#h


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

HH und Kiel und deren häfen, keine ahnung.
aber "häfen" im süden, im 'El Sur', eher marinas, da könnte ich dir was erzählen bis zum erbrechen.


----------



## Sledge (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Du kennst das auch gut , nö?!:q
#h


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

*JA*

(und ein paar xxx, weil sonst wär der post zu kurz)


----------



## Cody Plaice (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Interessant. Naja, werde weiter meine Kieler oder Hamburger Fische essen. Bin da ja nicht der einzige und bisher ist noch keiner dran gestorben. :vik:


----------



## Sledge (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Daran stirbt man auch nicht(von heut auf morgen):q.
Alle unsere Fische werden mehr oder weniger belastet sein, was aber bei den kleinen Häfen im Süden dazukommt, ist das Kopfkino, wenn man sieht was die sich alles wegtun. Da ist bei vielen Leuten dann Ende. 
Wie auch immer, die gleichen Fische weit ab von Häfen gefangen, schmecken einfach klasse, denn da spielt dann auch der Kopf mit. Ist halt Geschmacksache...:q
#h


----------



## Mett (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Daran stirbt man auch nicht(von heut auf morgen):q.
> Alle unsere Fische werden mehr oder weniger belastet sein, was aber bei den kleinen Häfen im Süden dazukommt, ist das Kopfkino, wenn man sieht was die sich alles wegtun. Da ist bei vielen Leuten dann Ende.
> Wie auch immer, die gleichen Fische weit ab von Häfen gefangen, schmecken einfach klasse, denn da spielt dann auch der Kopf mit. Ist halt Geschmacksache...:q
> #h



Auch wenns dann der gleiche Fisch ist der gerade seinen Heimathafen verlassen hat :m


----------



## Cody Plaice (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Ich frage mich auch gerade, ob wir den Leuten erzählen sollten, dass Kuhschei*e auf unsere Felder gesprüht wird... |kopfkrat:q


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

@ Slede
 Du hast das schon richtig beobachtet in den hafenbecken - die fische fressen allen dreck, so sieht es halt aus. Ich würde sie auch nicht essen.
 Normal ist doch das angeln in hafenanlagen verboten - oder läuft auf malle alles anders ab - ich kann es nicht genau sagen. 
 .


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Und in HH ist wirklich weniger Schaizze im Wasser, das Antifouling gesünder? So richtig eine Pfütz auf der Zung kriege ich bei der Vorstellung eines HH-Hafenfisches auf dem Teller ja nicht!


----------



## Cody Plaice (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und in HH ist wirklich weniger Schaizze im Wasser, das Antifouling gesünder?


Das war ja eben meine Frage..

Finde die Thematik aber durchaus interessant. 
Auf der einen Seite gibt es hier unzählige Threads über das Angeln in Hamburg (und anderen Häfen) und auch entsprechendes Board-Gemeinschaftsangeln, auf der anderen Seite scheint es ja aber auch Leute zu geben, die selbst nie auf die Idee kämen, dort zu fischen. (Ich gehe hier vom Fall aus, dass gefangene Fische auch verwertet werden. Bei C&R könnte man auch im Klärwerk angeln :q )
Wäre fast ein eigenen Thread wert, da wir hier leider gerade ein wenig vom topic abschweifen.


----------



## Sledge (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Klar!
Gekaufte Frikadellen schmecken ja auch nur , weil man nicht gesehen hat, was da alles so reinkommt:m


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

mal nur so nebenbei eingeworfen:
die diskussion entfernt sich schon gewaltig von der frage des TE.

ich könnte das auch OT nennen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Jose, eine Bitte um Entschuldigung, aber ich will noch mein OT dazu geben.

Es geht doch weniger um euren eigenen Dreck den die Meeräschen fressen. Ich mein das ist normales organisches Material was eben von dem übrig ist was ihr vorher gegessen habt. Das ist Kopfsache, aber nicht schädlich. Es geht doch viel eher um das ganze Öl und Diesel und so was da (zumindest in meinem Hafen) rumsuppt. Die Meeräschen fressen an der Oberfläche und ziehen sich so immer das Öl rein. Die verwechseln teilweise den Dieselschmock der Motoren mit Nahrung. Sind auch richtig ölig auf der Oberfläche, nicht schön. 

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Es ist ja alles nicht so leicht zu fangen. Die besten Speisefische von Land aus sind wohl die Dorade und der Wolf. Die lassen sich an Sandstränden erwischen. Marmorbrassen, besagte Rougets, Sargos (Diplodus sargus) wären Beifang. Auch geil im Winter ist die Angelei auf Tintenfische von Land, relativ erfolgversprechend. Und die kannste auch ausm Hafen essen!


----------



## Sledge (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Klar, die haben nen Kat eingebaut...:q
Öle u. Teibstoff, Reinigungsmittel etc. sind das eine, oft sieht man das und fischt dort nicht. Die Belastung durch Antifouling ist aber wesentlich gefährlicher. Das wird mit den Algen vom Rumpf gefressen und sieht überhaupt nicht gefährlich aus. Wenn dann die Boote rauskommen und abgeschliffen werden, sind die Anleger oft schneeweiß vom Schleifstaub (Antifouling), und auf  dem Wasser ist ebefalls eine geschlossenen weiße Schicht von dem Dreck, die dann langsam absinkt...

Aber nun zum Thema...

Als giftig sind mir aber auch nur Petermännchen, Drachenkopf, Spinnenfisch und Stachelrochen vor Malle bekannt. Conger und Muräne sind aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen, können böse Bißverletzungen mit heftigen Entzündungen verursachen.

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Um das zu verallgemeinern: Vorsicht vor Stacheln und Zähnen 

Ja Antifouling kommt noch dazu, aber ein Boot mit gutem Antifouling, das richtig benutzt wird, da wachsen keine Algen dran. Der Aspekt mit dem dass es in den Hafen fliegt beim Schleifen/Strahlen, der ist in Deutschland sicher strenger. Denn das Zeug ist bekanntermaßen hoch giftig und gewässerschädigend.


----------



## Sledge (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Richtig, der Te scheint allerdings noch neu auf dem Gebiet zu sein, daher Muräne /Conger. Die gehen auch in ufernähe an den Haken, und wenn man die dann behandelt wie den eurpäischen Aal, kann das schnell mal nach hinten losgehen.
Boote gut oder schlecht gestrichen, durch den Muschelbewuchs wird das AF rissig und ist somit leicht aufzunehmen, viele schlumpfen mit den recht teuren Wartungsarbeiten. 

#h


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

ich machs mal stressfreier: angeln im hafen  'just for fun' - aber besser nicht essen.

ich z.b., lisas in der marina von lagos/Pt (meeräschen). (sehr) relativ leicht zu fangen, alles andere als genuss.
lisas im rio de carrapateira, mit sardineninnereien, heikler job, aber sowas von lecker...
da steht ja auch nur noch der atlantik vor amerika :m


----------



## Sledge (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

So war´s gemeint :m


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

und so isses auch |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Ich habe einmal Mittelmeer Meeräsche gekostet. Das war einer von den Fischen, die im Frühjahr massenweise im Po aufsteigen. Einmal und nie wieder - das war geschmacklich mooseln³, schlimmer als es jeder Karpfen könnte.


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Das war einer von den Fischen, die im Frühjahr massenweise im Po aufsteigen. Einmal und nie wieder....


na, solche fische würde ich meiden :m


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Das mache ich jetzt auch, aber was wußte der Fremde schon vorher!?


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

@Andal, so ist es eben: shit happens, vor allem in Po-nähe....


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische für die Küche aus dem Mittelmeer (Mallorca)?*

Wohl wahr! Je näher der Po, desto schaler der Geschmack!!! :m


----------

